# Need a quick answer!



## Heather (Apr 17, 2009)

What to do with old Dend. canes? Need to ship.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2009)

The 'Queen of shredded wax paper' really has to ask!? oke:


----------



## nikv (Apr 17, 2009)

Heather,

Are they leafless or are they withered? It would depend on whether they are still sustaining the plant. 

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2009)

Some dendros bloom from the old canes [also].


----------



## Heather (Apr 17, 2009)

Old Canes. But has new growth.


----------



## Candace (Apr 17, 2009)

If the canes are still green, leave them be. If they're dead you can remove them.


----------



## Heather (Apr 17, 2009)

Not green at all.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2009)

Not valid, depending on what it is. If they're not rotted just wrap them up and send it. I know you're fiending to use some wax paper!!! oke:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 17, 2009)

If they are truly shriveled and dried, remove them; otherwise leave them be.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> If they are truly shriveled and dried, remove them; otherwise leave them be.



That's my approach.


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 17, 2009)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

This thread is hilarious! Dendrobium is like the biggest genus - hugely diverse. Heather! oke:


----------



## Elena (Apr 18, 2009)

I've been eyeing up my Den and wondering about pruning the old canes so I'm glad someone asked


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2009)

MoreWater said:


> :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
> 
> This thread is hilarious! Dendrobium is like the biggest genus - hugely diverse. Heather! oke:



Unfortunately, Ki is right, 'dried' is not a way to tell if it's alive depending on what it is. Good Luck.


----------

